# CCW newcomer



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Just seen these today. Anyone check out the new Sig 365? Might make them Glock 43 and Shield owners a little envious. Check it out when you get a chance. 10+1, night sights standard, can get 11&12 Rd mags.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Meh .


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

not in columbus yet... well not at Vance's yet..


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

HaHa, guess the fanboys hate it already. Come on, you can put a red dot and a light on it, look it has a rail. Just kidding. Do have to agree for size and 11 rnds with out extension is kinda impressive. I carry a j frame. Gotta make my 5 count.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’d take that any day over that butt ugly glock junk.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sig? Just don’t drop it and you’ll be fine...


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Do have to agree for size and 11 rnds with out extension is kinda impressive. I carry a j frame. Gotta make my 5 count.


Agreed, for the size, the round count is impressive. I just wish Sig would bring the frame up and take mass off the slide to allow for a higher grip. Their bore axis high and they just don't point naturally, at least for me. That is my biggest issue with Sig. For me, CZ and Glock handle, point, and shoot the best out of any pistol manufacturer out there.

I carried a 43 for a long time and ended up being more comfortable carrying a bigger gun. I even carried it with a +1 base plate. Even then, that's still 3 rounds short of what the 365 offers. Doing work around the house/yard, I do miss having something that I can carry comfortably on a pair of basketball shorts.

That being said, once my store gets some in, the 365 is one I definitely plan on handling. I believe they'll start shipping around the beginning of Feb. I've got some other firearms in my future purchase list that this one may just jump in front of.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

By no means am I a sig loyalist. I've shot a few of their pistols 15yrs ago. Just thought specs on this one looked great. Getting one in hand and shooting it will only tell. As far as their drop test goes they changed their protocol substantially for all new guns going forward.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Loyalist to S&W, but, man, I bought a Sig 226 navy and it shoots damn well. maybe its the romeo sight..


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have the P320 and love it and still carry it often. Would like to get one of these in hand to try out.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

As far as bore axis, looks like you can get a pretty high grip on this one.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I know several guys who have shot them. Most ended up purchasing one. Or have them on order.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Didn't realize they made the stores yet. From what I read they were being offered first to LEO. Where about?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I’d take that any day over that butt ugly glock junk.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 254519


I see a glock coming out of that poor horse.


----------

